# Will Mexico Drug Violence Spike in Wake of Cartel Boss Arrest?



## Vikrant (Jul 16, 2013)

Will Mexico Drug Violence Spike in Wake of Cartel Boss Arrest? | PBS NewsHour | July 16, 2013 | PBS


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2013)

It's a many-tentacled monster with a life of its own... and it's unstoppable.


----------



## Jos (Jul 17, 2013)

If America de-criminalized drug use, the drug cartels would be unprofitable
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eliot_Ness


----------



## waltky (Mar 17, 2016)

Mexican drug cartels hurtin' for members...

*Mexican Cartel May be Advertising Openly for Members Because of Exodus of Young Males to US – Analyst*
_March 16, 2016  – A Mexican drug cartel’s brazen decision to use street flyers to recruit new members in central Mexico may in part be the result of a local labor pool decimated by young men who leave the country to look for work in the U.S., according to one analyst._


> The cartel, according to security specialist and national university professor Raul Guillermo Benitez Manaut, may be having trouble finding new help because of a lack of young men living in the area where the cartel operates, namely northern Michoacán, northern Guanajuato and southern Jalisco. Seventy-percent of the local population is female, he said.  Benitez called the use of flyers a “desperate” measure not seen before – and “very risky” for the gang because it allowed for government infiltration.  It is also a sign that the cartel, known as the New Generation, is expanding in the southwestern state of Jalisco to fill a vacuum left by the government’s successful anti-cartel activity in the neighboring state of Michoacán, he said.
> 
> The recruitment flyers offered work as guards and bodyguards with a fictitious security firm, but respondents were sent instead for arms training and then inducted into the cartel, the Associated Press reported earlier.  Jesus Eduardo Almaguer Remirez, the chief prosecutor in Jalisco, said approximately a dozen recruits were arrested earlier this month including an American woman who reportedly headed up the effort to hand out flyers in the beach resort of Puerto Vallarta.  Alejandro Hope, a security analyst in Mexico City, said the use of the flyers showed how willing the cartel was to act in the open without fear of prosecution.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 18, 2016)

Muslim influence on Mexican cartels?...




*Six people found alive with severed hands in Mexico   *
_Wednesday 19th October, 2016: Five men and a woman were found alive on Monday on a road in western Mexico with their hands amputated and their foreheads marked with the word "I'm a thief."_


> The victims were mutilated by a criminal group linked to drug trafficking, which also left a dead man on the road and two bags with the severed hands in Tlaquepaque, near Guadalajara, Mexico's second biggest city, police said.  "They're in a delicate state of health," local police commander Roberto Larios told reporters. "Their stumps were wrapped in plastic."
> 
> Drug cartels often leave the dismembered bodies of victims on roadsides in Mexico, making the discovery of six mutilated people alive all the more unusual.  The dead man, 39, was apparently beaten to death and his hands were not cut off. He was married to the woman, who is 44. The other men are aged between 25 and 43.  Authorities suspect that the gruesome crime is linked to drug dealing. Two of the victims have rap sheets.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 24, 2017)

12 people killed by the Jalisco New Generation drug cartel...




*Drug cartel kills 12 in Mexican resort city*
_Jan. 23, 2017  -- The Attorney General's Office of Mexico's Colima state said the Jalisco New Generation drug cartel killed at least a dozen people, some by decapitation, in the Manzanillo resort city._


> Seven decapitated corpses were found inside a taxi along a highway near a tollbooth in the outskirts of Manzanillo early Saturday, including the taxi driver, SDP Noticias reported.  On Sunday, five bodies showing signs of torture were found with two green posters with a message signed by the Jalisco New Generation, Diario de Colima reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

